# Time



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey!

I believe most of you are aquainted with Eckhart Tolle? If not then i strongly suggest that you pick up his book "The Power Of Now"

In this book he talks alot about how we humans have two types of time that we right ourselves after. The first type is Psychological time, the reason we feel stressed and have anxiety and fear of what the unknown future has to bring. The other one is clock-time. The way we know when to be at the office or home for dinner.

It is a strong advice for anyone who wants to get out of this state of DP/DR (im not nearly out of the unreality as of yet but this has worked tremendously by keeping in mind) to consider how much of your waking time you spend fearing upcomming events and situations. Things that are absolutely out of your control. You cant control it but your mind fools you into believing that you have to.

his whole book actually helps me alot in just stopping the excessive thinking and commenting and trying to be where you are and in the now. great stuff...


----------

